# ideas Sumobot(robot sumo) ??



## prosadit (Nov 6, 2011)

Hola quiero armar un robot sumo sumobot mi idea es esta 

el diseño pensava en hacer algo parecido a esto






bueno solo la parte de adelante la paleta inclinada, mi idea es esta

poner 4 sensores ultrsonicos en los 4 lados del bot y la funcion de estos sen buscar al bot enemigo, una ves detectado el bot enemigo mi bot girara sobre su propio eje para apuntar con la parte delantera al bot enemigo y atacarlo.

al mismo tiempo tendria varios sensores IR en la parte inferios para no salirse del ring, aun no se cuantos poner y en que lugares.

los sensores IR tendrian un nivel jerarquico mas alto que los ultrasonicos de tal modo que si el sensor ultrasonico encuntra un "enemigo"  en x direccion y al aproximarse a este los IR detectan el fin del Ring este se dentrendria e iria en reversa.


el modo de ataque seria con la parte delantera empujar y la paleta que se ve en la imagen mi idea es poder levantarla como una pala de tractor





es decir la paleta de mi bot empujaria y medio levantaria el bot enemigo.


jejeje mi idea original era algo que golpeara al bot enemigo pero es ilegal o algo asi 



aun no se que servomotores usar, pensaba en estos




-Engranaje de nylon
-Voltaje de operación: 4.8V-6.0V
-Velocidad: 0.1seg/60grados
-Torque: 1.4kg-cm
-Tamaño: 22.8x11.8x20.6mm
-Peso: 9g

pero creo que son muy deviles que opinas?

aun no se si usar PIC16F84 o arduino o algo que no se progrma jejej solo integrados comunes.


Que me recomiendas?

Ideas o sugerencias?


----------



## elprofetellez (Nov 7, 2011)

para que categoria lo vas a utilizar?, peso maximo y dimensiones.


----------



## prosadit (Nov 7, 2011)

dice Mega-sumo

Peso maximo 3.00Kg
Ancho 20cm max
Largo 20cm max


----------

